# Herring running in DC yet?



## dmai69

I live in Northern VA but for the past few days it's rain cats and dogs which means the water level in DC is very High so no fishing at Hein's Point. Does any one know if the Herring are running yet at Hein's Point? Hien's Point is located at East Potomac Park in DC and last year around Cherry Blossom Season the Herring started their run into the Potomac.


----------



## sunburntspike

not yet ,usually when the cherries are about to bloom


----------



## sand flea

I dropped by Hains Point Park last week. They weren't running yet, but I suspect it'll start up as soon as all this muddy water moves out.


----------



## dmai69

Thanks for the update, since this weekend is a no go b/c of all the rain and muddy waters, I'm going to hit Hien's Point next weekend to see if they are running yet.


----------



## ILV2F5H

According to the potomac river fisheries commission we cant possess herring (when fishing in DC). Is that true? How are we supposed to catch and keep bait?


----------



## helvet

The PRFC regs only apply downstream of the Woodrow Wilson Bridge. Upstream from the Wilson Bridge to 1/2 mile North of Chain Bridge, the D.C. regs apply, and from what I can tell DC does not regulate the catch and use of herring outside of a ban on cast nets, seines, and snagging. 

Resource:
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/single.asp?ID=104


----------



## kanvery

Was at Occoquan earlier this morning and saw both herring and shad jumping. Not in great numbers yet but there are some there. Also so carp doing their show. Soooo close!


----------



## ILV2F5H

Thanks for that good info, Helvet.


----------



## sand flea

But there's no moratorium on river herring, which is mostly what you see out there. True Atlantic herring are pretty rare, which is why there's a moratorium.


----------



## kingman23

kanvery, were you at occoquan regional park? Im thinking about going there this weekend and try for some catfish


----------



## dmai69

I was also told on Friday, herring are at Hains point and I'm going to try this Sunday. Will giv e you a report when I get back.


----------



## rongcon1

Thanks!!


----------



## rongcon1

rongcon1 said:


> Thanks!!


I'm down the RT 301 bridge area. What's the usual month that they run?


----------



## dmai69

rongcon1,

The Herring usually start running at the end of March and usually the same time as DC Cherry Blossom Festival starts. That's how I remember when the Herring start running.

I went to Hiens point today, and only got 1 Herring then cut it up to catch something bigger. No luck. The guy next to me go 2 ugly Blue Catfish with earth worms and also a few small White Perch on earth worm. Very cold and slow day of fishing.


----------



## rongcon1

dmai69

How did you catch your herring? Hook/line or cast net. What bait should i use for hook/line fishing?

Thanks.


----------



## BigJeff823

If theyre real thick you can take a regular fish net and scoup them up;the BIG umbrella style(Mr Kim sells them) nets are the way to go to net Herring.If you want to get them on a fishing line Sabuki rigs work real good.


----------



## therevolution

What side at hains point is better for herring/perch/shad? The main river side or the
other?


----------



## damian.ma

depends on the water cond. Sometimes the water would be rough(trashy-branches) on the airport side making it hard, while the channel side would be nice and clean.


----------



## sand flea

I stopped by Sunday. They're here.


----------



## dmai69

I went fishing at hiens point yesterday got about 3 herring with a regular net on the airport side. The sabiiki lure did not work. I used a live herring on by okuma bait runner and caught a nice size 20 lb blue catfish. This catfish had a big fat belly maybe eggs or more herring in the belly? But I have to admit it did put up a good fight!


----------



## ljeffer

Isn't netting herring in DC illegal? Think so.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

dmai69 said:


> I went fishing at hiens point yesterday got about 3 herring with a regular net on the airport side. The sabiiki lure did not work. I used a live herring on by okuma bait runner and caught a nice size 20 lb blue catfish. This catfish had a big fat belly maybe eggs or more herring in the belly? But I have to admit it did put up a good fight!


I've never been to Hein's Point but I'm making the trip real soon. Is there a specific spot for the catfish? Do I need a surf rod or can I get away with a 7'?


----------



## dmai69

Ijeffer,

I didn't know that using a regular fishing net was illegal to catch Herring in D.C?
I used the same net to catch my catfish. I guess from now one I will use my $2.99 Sabkki lure to catch those Herring.


----------



## dmai69

Fresh/Saltmaniac,

Once you get to Hiens Point you can fish both sides, as along as you have a DC fishing lis. cost $13.00. I got mine online and places to park should be available in each section.
More fish are on the Airport side, which is the main part of the Potomac River. You can us your 7' rod but you may not be able to cast very far?
I us two 10 foot surf rod with 2 oz wt, 40lb braided, 3/0 J-hook and cut Herring for bait. T

The key to fishing at Heins Point is the *BAIT*, if you don't have Herring for bait you better buy Frozen Herring then.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

dmai69 said:


> Fresh/Saltmaniac,
> 
> Once you get to Hiens Point you can fish both sides, as along as you have a DC fishing lis. cost $13.00. I got mine online and places to park should be available in each section.
> More fish are on the Airport side, which is the main part of the Potomac River. You can us your 7' rod but you may not be able to cast very far?
> I us two 10 foot surf rod with 2 oz wt, 40lb braided, 3/0 J-hook and cut Herring for bait. T
> 
> The key to fishing at Heins Point is the *BAIT*, if you don't have Herring for bait you better buy Frozen Herring then.


So is herring the only productive bait all year or just during the run? Thats kind of surprising since cats are known for eating a variety of stuff, I was gonna use some golden shiners I caught yesterday, but I guess I'll use herring instead. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dmai69

Fresh/Saltmaniac,

Catching catfish you can also use Chicken Liver and Earth worms, but fresh Herring works best during the run into DC. It's not only Herring, it's also White Perch, Shad and the, "Man in the Stripe Suit", aka Rock Fish or also called Stripbass!

During this time you can catch the live herring and freeze it to use later in May.
I think in May you are allow to catch 2 Stripbass per person 18 inch and up. It's best to check DC fishing laws when the season starts. The Police come and check for your DC fishing lis all the time at Hiens point, so you can ask them when they come by.


----------

